# Chronograph results and a few questions



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

I went out tonight with my new chronograph and three different loads for my 30-06. Im shooting a Savage 110 30-06 with weaver bases, leupy rings, and a burris fulfield II 4.5-14x42. The three loads I took were made with Winchester brass, cci benchrest large rifle primers, and hornady 150gr sst's for bullets. The choice of powder was h4350 with the three loads being 57, 58, and 59 grains of powder. Five rounds of each where shot along with five rounds of federal blue box 150gr.

57gr: 1. 2861 2. 2842 3. 2851 4. 2830 5. 2870 avg. 2850.8

58gr: 1. 2909 2. 2888 3. 2921 4. 2895 5. 2902 avg. 2903.0

59gr: 1. 2943 2. 2941 3. 2955 4. 2945 5. 2945 avg. 2945.8

federal: 1. 3017 2. 2975 3. 2957 4. 2972 5. 2963 avg. 2976.8

Seems when i was loading the 59gr loads I was being a little more precise with the powder weight, or is the velocities being so close together a sign im getting close to max load? I was surprised to see the factory federals average so high when they are advertised as 2910. Is that normal?

I am probably going to reload some more starting at 59.5gr and working up .5gr increments and try shooting some more this weekend. How far do you think I should go, max load is listed as 62gr.

I never tested any of these shots for accuracy as this was the first time i shot over a chronograph and wanted to concentrate on just that. I have a few more ?s, but can't think of them right now I'll ask later. Any comments or suggestions are welcome.

Thanks,
Matt


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

In commercial brass cases you shouldn't have any trouble working up to book max. The chronograph performs two functions in my opinion/experience.

1. Tells you your actual bullet velocity so you can estimate and then double check actual trajectory.

2. Tells you when/if your loads are too hot. If you start looking at 3150-3200fps with that 150gn bullet from a 22" 30-06 you're probably approaching dangerous pressures.

When reloading you don't get something for nothing, and the term "fast barrel" should usually be substituted for "over-pressure" reloads. These are of course generalities.

Chrongraphs are a very valuable tool. A word of caution, don't get caught up in haveing to have the very fastest load. Find the load that your rifle shoots the best/most accuately and use it. If you know the actual velocity of your load a ballistics program can get you close at longer ranges and some practice at those ranges can prove or disprove the theoretics. When that's done you're dialed in for as far as you practice and can reliably hit vitals.


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

I hardly ever chronograph anything until the accuracy is good enough to suit me. Get good groups first, then check the velocity and verify with long range shooting as Horsager said. Chronographing everything isn't wrong IMO, but kind of useless since the speed should be much less important than accuracy and it can be kind of a pain to shoot through the screens ALL the time.

The 59 grain loads being very close together is a good thing. I consider extreme spread a pretty important part of the speed measurements and would hope that all mine were pretty good. Your ES on that load is 14, that is VERY good IMO. You should try that load for groups and see how it does.


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

I was planning on seeing what it would do up to the max load or a little under and once i hit about 3000fps was going to shoot some groups and see what it did. I just wanted to work up a little past there so that if the groups aren't very good I know I can try going up a little if going down some doesn't help accuracy. I'll take your advice and load a few of the 59gr load and see how it shoots.

I just got the burris scope this past weekend, it has their ballistics plex andI plan on getting as many rounds through this rifle as I can before deer season to get used it. First i need to get a good load worked up thats good at 100yds for me tho.

Right now it seems like the case is actually getting pretty full of powder. The h4350 seems to really fill the case up. All the brass I am shooting is new brass as well, so if i just neck size it will the pressures change a bit even with the same amount of powder in the case?

Thanks guys,
Matt


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Others may have different ideas but I like full-length re-sized cases for hunting, I've always thought they feed more smoothly. Also I'd have a look at the Burris website. They have quite a bit of information regarding what loads work with their reticles. Find a bullet/load with a similar B.C. and try to match the velocity, assuming accuracy stays acceptable. There's nothing wrong with cases full of powder, in my experience they (full or nearly full cases) provide lower extreme spreads.

Good for you for getting after your loading like this. Lots of folks won't get this detailed with good help and if I recall correctly you're sort of on your own. Good job, keep asking questions.


----------



## darkgael (Feb 10, 2006)

I like that 59gr. load. Try that one out and let us know how it groups.

Pete


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

I think you are on the right track. I have loaded and tested 59.0grs. H-4350 with 150gr. Nosler Ballistic Tips in several different .30-06's. For me it is kind of the standard go to load as it has shot quite well in every .30-06 I have tested it in. Velocities in the various .30-06's I have tested it in have run from 2879 FPS to 2985 FPS, and if memory serves me the largest group any of those .30-06's shot with this combination was 5 shots in 1" from the bench at 100 yards.

Yes in my opinion a case full (or nearly full) of powder is a good thing as that leaves less air space in the case and equates into better loading density. As per the low extreme spreads, yes that is what this is all about in not only terms of better accuracy but also better consistancy at longer ranges.

Good luck.

Larry


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

Well I think I'm gonna load five each of 58.5, 59, 59.5, and 60gr today and take them out tomorrow and see how they group for me. First I guess I'll need to resize my other bag of brass and trim it so I have enough to load them all. I haven't gotten a tumbler yet, so I'm gonna run through all my new brass to keep them all with the same amount of firings. I spose once I'm through the 100 I have I'll have to break down and buy a tumbler so I can keep going.

I'll post my results tomorrow sometime and see what everyone thinks. You were right Horsager, I am pretty much on my own with this. I've got the hang of the loading process tho and have been watching what i do closely. I have learned a few things tho. With one of my first loads I was trying to set the depth of my bullet and after i pulled the shell out of the press and measured the length i adjusted the die a little deeper and put the shell back in not watching what I was doing very closely. Well I ended up setting the shell on top of the shell holder instead of in it and crunched the neck pretty good. Luckily it didn't get stuck in the die or anthing

Thanks for the help,
Matt


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

Well I got out to shoot some groups tonight. Drove the ten miles out of town to go to one of the pits i shoot in got a target all set up and got ready to shoot. Was playing with the ao a bit and the scope moved. Guess what, somehow one of my base screws came out. Bases had been on there since probably 1998 and haven't been touched since. I didn't even to think to check them when i changed scopes last weekend either.

Good think is I already have a one piece base on the way that should be here Tuesday and I did have my 10/22 with so I shot a ton of targets with that. Was pretty happy with the results of that tho. I was shooting 75yds and managed a few groups that could be covered with a quarter pretty easily with a couple different types of ammo. Other ammo was out to two inches a few times tho.

I'll post results of my loads maybe wednesday night or something after I get a new base.

Matt


----------

